# Free training seminar



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

Lindsay Robinson is conducting a free Training seminar on Feb. 13th at Lee Kay Center. In case you didn't know he is back in Utah and training full time. I just met up with him for the first time this week because he will be training my pup for the next 4 months and he definately knows his stuff. I for sure would not miss this. He will meet in class room B at 9am. After the lunch break he will move to the field and finish up around 4pm

Here is an excerpt from the flyer

Gypsy Oak Retrievers is Hosting a Free one day Retriever seminar presented by Professional Trainer Lindsay Robinson. Geared to the Novice, Hunter and Junior/Senior hunt Tester the seminar will cover the "Basics" and touch on "Transition." Starting Feb. 13 9am @ Lee Kay Center class room B located off 5600W and "aprox 2100 s" This is a one time offer so Dont miss your chance to learn for Free, what others have paid hundreds of dollars for. Check us out on the WEB and feel free to call.

check us out on the web http://www.gypsyaokretrievers.com

or call 801-300-1335


----------

